# Spammer melden, nur wo?



## Anonymous (3 Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne einen internationalen Spammer melden.
Welche Anlaufstellen gibt es da?

mfg
drama


----------



## Reducal (3 Dezember 2004)

dramatiker schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Anlaufstellen gibt es da?


Meinst Du eine in Deutschland? Hier gibt es nichts ernstzunehmendes.  :cry:


----------



## Anonymous (3 Dezember 2004)

Da es sich um einen internationalen Spammer handelt, werden sicherlich auch deutsche Opfer dabei sein.
Der Spammer aber hat keinen Sitz in DE.

Aufgrund der Sprachbarrieren wäre eine Anlaufstelle im deutschsprachigen Raum von Vorteil.

Phishing ist in diesem Fall auch noch ein Thema.

mfg


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Dezember 2004)

Frag doch mal im Forum antispam.de - eine Seite mit sehr detaillierten Informationen zu spam, auch international - und mit einem Forum, in dem höchste Professionalität anzutreffen ist. Ich habe dort noch nie gepostet, oute mich aber gerne als eifriger <-- "spitzelnder" Leser 

ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass dort mal ein heise-Artikel stand mit einem link zu spamcop.net - auch die kenne ich aber nur mitlesend. Dort würde ich mal suchen nach dem "internationalen spammer", den Du ausgemacht hast...


----------



## Anonymous (3 Dezember 2004)

Ich sehe es mir einmal an.
Danke!

mfg


----------



## Eniac (6 Dezember 2004)

dramatiker schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde gerne einen internationalen Spammer melden.
> Welche Anlaufstellen gibt es da?



Na ja, erste Anlaufstelle ist immer der Provider der absendenden IP-Adresse und der hoster der beworbenen Seite.

Daneben gibt es noch alle möglichen Meldestellen, z.B. für Spam der illegale Software-Raubkopien oder Music-Downloads bewirbt.

Du müssest daher Deine Anfrage konkretisieren und ein Beispiel icl. vollständigem Header hier oder im Antispam-Forum posten.

Eniac


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2004)

So einfach gelagert ist die Sache nicht.
Header-Informationen sind nicht nötig, denn ich kenne die Quell-Server. Der Header würde auch nicht viel Aussagen, denn er ist gefälscht und er spammt entweder über geklaute AOL-Accounts oder über Proxies aus einem Bot-Net.

Die AOL-Accounts phist er über AOL-Phishing-Seiten. Mit diesen Accounts kann er über den AOL-SMTP-Server SPAM verschicken.

Bei antispam war ich schon, viel ist nicht passiert.
AOL Deutschland habe ich auch informiert, auch keine Reaktionen.

Mehr Veränkungen mache ich auch nicht.
Wer nicht will, der hat schon.

mfg
drama


----------



## dotshead (8 Dezember 2004)

dramatiker schrieb:
			
		

> Bei antispam war ich schon, viel ist nicht passiert.



Wunder geschehen nicht jeden Tag, oder?


----------



## Anonymous (12 Dezember 2004)

Ich erwarte keine Wunder, aber auf ein bisschen Interesse hätte ich schon gehofft.

So eine "Chance" bietet sich nicht jeden Tag.
Ich finde es deshalb äußerst unbefriedigend, wenn:
1. E-Mails unbeantwortet bleiben.
2. Nicht nach Kontaktmöglichkeiten gefragt wird (alternativ zum IRC).
3. Keine Nachfragen kommen nach dem aktuellen Stand, sondern man selbst auf die Leute zugehen muss.

Wenn kein Interesse besteht oder keine Zeit ist, sollen es die Leute sagen.
Insbesondere bei E-Mails ist es sicher nicht zu viel verlangt eine knappe Antwort zu verfassen, anstatt diese unbeantwortet zu lassen.

Meine Ressourcen in diesem Fall werde ich ab heute sparsamer einsetzen auch wenn ich damit das Risiko eingehe Informationsquellen zu verlieren.

i.d.S.
drama


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (12 Dezember 2004)

@Dramatiker

Meine Freunde aus den Antispamforum stehen alle im Berufsleben und erledigen den Kampf gegen die Spammer so nebenbei in der Freizeit. Daher muß man eben auch Verständnis haben, wenn die Leute nicht sofort springen. Im Forum geht es, wie auch im Usenet nicht darum eine große Sammlung an Spammails aufzubauen, die hat unser Doc schon, sondern um die Koordination der Aktionen gegen die Spamversender. Wer den Spam bekommt, der geht eigenverantwortlich gegen den Verursacher vor und informiert die anderen im Forum durch seinen Beitrag. Das nötige Handwerkzeug findest Du z.B.  hier: http://210112.antispam.de/t198953f11719956_Linksammlung_zum_Thema_Spam.html

Leider kippen viele ihre Spammails einfach ab ohne vorher zu recherchieren oder Aktionen durchzuführen. In vielen Fällen gibt es schon eine Diskussion zu dem Spammer, dann stört die Eröffnung einer neuen Diskussion die Übersichtlichkeit.

Ich persönlich habe mich auf Spam aus Deutschland spezialisiert, da ich sehr effektiv arbeiten kann (Direkter Kontakt zu Spammer, Behörden, Datenschutz, IHK, ...). 

Neben Antispam.de gibt es im Usenet die de.admin.net-abuse.mail. Die Gruppe ist auch über Google Groups (http://www.google.de/grphp?hl=de&tab=wg&q=) erreichbar. Da fast alle Antispammer dort mitlesen und umgekehrt, hat es sich eingebürgert, einen Spamvorfall nur an einem Ort zu behandeln. Im deutschsprachigen Usenet wird sehr viel Wert auf die Netikette (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netikette) gelegt. Viele Neulinge diskutieren in den ersten Wochen weniger über Spam als über Realnamen und Tofu.

Schöne Grüße
Nebelwolf


----------

